# Amplificador Sound Trak Stp-6000



## alcides alvarez (Ago 28, 2019)

Que tal compañeros,les saludo. En esta oportunidad,me dirigo a ustedes para solicitarles el diagrama para el servicio de este amplificador Sound Track stp-6000,el cual me llego el dia de hoy de otro taller y tiene varios componentes quemados y alguno de ellos no logro ver los seriales de los mismo,sin mas que decirles,les agradesco enormemente su cooperacion.


----------



## josco (Ago 29, 2019)

De esa marca creo que va a estar dificil encontrar el diagrama. es un canal o son dos? si son dos, los dos estan dañados igual? como para tomar la refencia del otro en caso de que no este el otro dañado. si puedes pon imagenes internas para ver si se puede hacer algo. 

Edito: buscando encontre este, supuestamente es sound track.


----------



## alcides alvarez (Ago 30, 2019)

Efectivamente amigo,ese es el individuo que buscaba,acabo de comparar algunos componentes y son correctos,mil gracias hermano,muchos exitos.


----------



## josco (Ago 30, 2019)

Me da gusto, espero y salga perfecta la reparacion. saludos.


----------



## alcides alvarez (Ago 30, 2019)

seguro que si


----------



## xisto (Ago 30, 2019)

Saludos


----------



## rektor (Dic 26, 2019)

Amigos tengo una Prodj w18 que está protegiendose por un canal al levantar volumen, les agradecería su ayuda o el diagrama, es casi parecido al de el Stp-6000 , desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2019)

rektor dijo:


> el diagrama es casi parecido al de el stp-6000 .


 
Gracias por informarnos eso


----------



## rektor (Dic 26, 2019)

Buena noche Sr Dosmetros, digo casi es porque he analizado el bloque y son parecidos los esquemas y topología pero no son misma referencia ni ubicación, creo que esa configuración es llamada grounded bridge y son componentes smd, desde ya les agradecería algo de ayuda.


----------



## Anthony dlv (Mar 25, 2022)

Buenos dias*, *por favor me pueden compartir los planos de la Sound Track STP 10k.
*G*racias


----------



## josco (Mar 25, 2022)

Ese modelo no lo conozco, Que falla tiene?


----------



## alcides alvarez (Mar 26, 2022)

Según los que llegaron a comprarlos,son muy potentes pero demasiado delicados. Al final,no lo repare ya que el dueño prefirió llevarlo a supuesto genio de la electrónica que terminó robándole 20 de los 48 transistores. Y recién,me lo trajo para que le hiciera algún tipo de adaptación y decidí hacerle la MTE del ingeniero Oscar Monsalvo.


josco dijo:


> Ese modelo no lo conozco, Que falla tiene?


----------



## josco (Mar 27, 2022)

Pues tal vez el dueño tenia razon, si resulto genio al que se lo llevo. Le desaparecio los transistores! Entonces si se hizo adaptacion   ya es otra historia. Solo falta que quien pregunto por el modelo Sound Track STP 10k comente que falla tiene en el suyo.


----------



## Anthony dlv (Abr 18, 2022)

josco dijo:


> Ese modelo no lo conozco, Que falla tiene?


Buen dia Compañero,el equipo no presenta ninguna falla, solo estoy en busca de su diagrama para irlo estudiando. Le anexo una imagen del equipo y sus especificaciones.



Power output………. 2 x 1200 Watts RMS at 8 Ohm.
2 x 2100 Watts RMS at 4 Ohm.
2 x 5200 Watts RMS at 2 Ohm.
Bridge power output. 4200 Watts at 8 Ohm (RMS).
9600 Watts at 4 Ohm (RMS).

Gracias.


----------



## josco (Abr 18, 2022)

Entiendo, ese modelo como comente antes no me ha tocado verlo ni repararlo, De donde consigo algunos es de una pagina que se llama elektrotanya pero de la marca no hay ahi.


----------

